
Windows 10 UX deep copy on Linux - 1337shadow
http://www.linuxfx.org/index.php/sistemas-operacionais/linuxfx-10-w
======
desktopninja
As Picard would say, "Make it so"

(•_•) ( •_•)>⌐■-■ (⌐■_■)

------
kowabit
Fantastic !!!

